# New Vista Therm Windows



## elainem (20 Mar 2010)

Just got a quote for e5,400 for 5 new windows and a upvc door. The windows are Vistatherm - and I am told are the best, if I can believe that! It is J...... Conservatories that are doing them and I know they are expensive. Got another quote from a guy for e2,800 for just the five windows. Need advice as to whether it is worth going with Vistatherm glass, is it actually the best? And, is it worth getting new windows. Windows in the house are 21 years old and seem to be draughty around the sides. Don't know how much difference new windows will make, maybe someone can tell me. We just moved and the house is cold, even the kids are finding it cold, even though it is mid-terraced, will new windows make that much difference? It's an added expense that we don't need at this time, but we can't live in a cold house either. As usual, any advice much appreciated.


----------



## edtrvl (20 Mar 2010)

It depends on the sizes and colour... double or triple glaze... In the City or country...
To give you an idea, We're going for white, 3 bedroom semi detached, 5 big windows, 3 small, 1 frontdoor, frenchdoors, vistaterm elite, our quote is all in for around 6k

A less pricey solution would be to keep the window frames and to change only the glass for more energy efficient glass, I know someone got his whole house done for 1500 euro.
And yes it would make a big difference as nowadays, the technology is affordable and much more efficient than 21 years ago...

Also, if the house is cold, it would be worth looking at attic, wall insulation.


----------



## Eblana (20 Mar 2010)

This post has cheered me up.  I recently got a quote for 21k for 3 large windows and a door and surround from a large company - they could do it for 15k if we signed that night!!.  I have been afraid to go looking for other quotes as I didn't think I would get them done for much less than 10k but obviously this is not the case.


----------



## ottobock (21 Mar 2010)

Make sure the Vistatherm logo is on all the glass panels


----------



## NHG (22 Mar 2010)

Vista Therm is a brand like all others, Pilkington are the main glass manufacturers


----------



## Michael Q (26 Mar 2010)

make sure the frames are rated as a window with bad seals and good double glazing is pointless.


----------



## elainem (27 Mar 2010)

Thanks Micahael Q. Will do. Don't need any more dodgy window frames, as mine are allready windy and draughty and have obviously been filled numerous times by the previous owners.


----------

